# Computer recognizing Kindle but not showing on My Computer



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I can get my computer to recognize that my Kindle is hooked up, it shows up in the device folder as a Kindle, I can eject it from my computer but it is not showing up in My Computer.

I just installed Windows 7 so this is a major step up, Vista would rarely recognize it at all and when it did, it was as a storage device that was empty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still using XP, and it doesn't seem that I can upgrade, but it seems strange that the Kindle shows up in the device folder but not in My Computer.  We've got several people who've been using Win7 for quite a while...hopefully you'll get a solution!

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I called Amazon, they are sending me a new USB cord to see if that could be the problem (which I don't think so since it works just fine in XP) and if that is not the case, they will replace the Kindle.

It is just very frustrating that it works fine in XP but in Vista, I can't get it to recognize it at all.  In Win7, it shows in my Device Manager but not in My Computer.  When I click on the drive in My Computer, explorer hangs until I unplug the Kindle.


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a DX and K2. Both have the latest software, 2.3, from Amazon. 

Same USB cable for all tests. In Win 7 x64 the K2 hangs  just like all previous posters report but in XP and Win 7 x32 the K2 gets a drive letter just fine. DX gets a drive letter in Win 7 x64, W7x32 and XP .

The problem is in the K2 and I have talked with Amazon but they have such little knowledge of Win 7 they don't know why or how to fix this. You are stuck, I'm afraid, in Win 7 x64 but you can try running XP mode in Win 7 x64 and see what happens [it should recognize the K2].

Post any other thoughts.

Jim Kirk


----------



## Jim_Kirk (Feb 24, 2009)

Update:

Put the K2 on one of the back USB ports on the Win 7 x64 machine and it received a drive letter just fine.  Looks like the problem was the front port of the Win 7 x64 machine had enough power for the DX but not for the K2.  

So, never hurts to try the back panel port if you don't get a drive letter assigned when you hook up the K2 to one of the front ports.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I tried that, it didn't work but I appreciate the suggestion 

I just use a laptop to hook my kindle up.  It is a pain but it works for me


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I tried that, it didn't work but I appreciate the suggestion
> 
> I just use a laptop to hook my kindle up. It is a pain but it works for me


This actually worked for me. I tried a USB port on the other side of may laptop. Now calibre sees the Kindle as well. I've only had this issue since upgrading my K2.


----------

